# Drainage of hyphema



## codedog (Feb 22, 2010)

anyone know the cpt code for a  drainage of the hyphemas and removal of pupillary membrane with a fibrin clot ? IT was done during an ahmed valve implatation(cpt code 66180)? it it bundled ? please help


----------



## vinomi2003@yahoo.com (Feb 22, 2010)

would 65093 be applicable?


----------

